# I can't justify stripping the decals off...



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

this is just too 60's for me to do that.



















The customizer took the time to duplicate what was done to one side on the other so they match. I do question having a Sunoco decal on the windshield!

Yeah the wheel wells are poorly trimmed, but that's OK. Mine weren't always perfect either back then.

I like the Hot Rod axle with stock wheels and tires!

I have not yet taken the chassis off. I just oiled the armature hole and it runs great!

Marty - stuck in the 60's- Ruiz
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, hang some tinsel from it! LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm thinking that's just about perfect the way it is... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

"Hmmm, lets see....I have one decal sheet from the Hop-up
and only two cars. *shrugs* Seems a shame to waste them." 

I like it also, though I probably would* sneak up on the left rear shark bite a tad.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Leave it alone but I question why a Riv has a pair of Ferrari prancing horses on the rear quarters!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wonder if Lionel took an Aurora Tjet Riv and scaled it up to 1.32?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I love it - Leave it alone....it's Vintage 1960's Kid Mods !


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree. That is just great. I like to think about the history of a piece like that. It was probably some kid's pride and joy. Maybe his best runner or just his favorite car. That car must have had a lot of fun miles on it. Nostalgic Dave.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

RacerDave said:


> I agree. That is just great. I like to think about the history of a piece like that. It was probably some kid's pride and joy. Maybe his best runner or just his favorite car. That car must have had a lot of fun miles on it. Nostalgic Dave.


Exactly!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

philo426 said:


> I wonder if Lionel took an Aurora Tjet Riv and scaled it up to 1.32?







I wonder if Buick took an Lionel Riv and scaled it up to 1:1?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Its the rare Ferrari Riv


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

i like to keep my finds preserved.. decals, dirt,dust and all.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's cases where stripping old decals is a give-in. This is not one of those cases!! No doubt that car was someone's pride and joy, and stripping it just ain't right!!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

i'd paint my 1:1 like that if my wife'd let me!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd even flatten'em out with Future ... and then coat'em again to be sure they stay intact. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's missing the STP decals.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's missing the STP decals.


 He went with Wynns Friction Proofing!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

Marty said:


> He went with Wynns Friction Proofing!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


I think a little decal solvent or the solution they use to make decals seat and flatten wouldn't be at out of the question. Then a bit of future. Future is just enough shine, and provides a lot of protection.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I had this thread in mind when I saw these two cars. I gave $10 for the Maserati (cut) and $25 for the Mustang. Early Christmas.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice. There's that STP decal...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*yup....*



shocker36 said:


> Its the rare Ferrari Riv


... definitely a Ferrariviera... not many around anymore. Lucky find. :thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Definately leave it as it is....Love the red stripe on the rear window.
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

